# How do you fish the fall bite?



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I like the late fall casting on the rocks at night in shallow water. Second is jigs and minnows on humps.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Havent done it yet, but looking foward to hitting the piers this year. Gotta stock up on husky jerks. Looking foward to seeing everyone's answers.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Get the #12 and #14's


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

i love bladebaits.casting huskyjerks on shallow flats and on dam faces are great too.i fish the bladebaits on drop offs,humps,flats,and creek channels.i all most all the time vertically jig them.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I love jigs and big minnows on humps. But this year I will have to try blade baits


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

i use sonars(chrome)-they have less vibration.vibees-i have the best luck with them.XPS bladebait.and some homemade handpainted ones.try to match the bladebait with the size of fish you are fishing for and size of baitfish.i catch catfish,whitebass,bass,walleye,saugeye,crappie,carp,and just about anything else that swims with them.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

For saugeye the last couple of years I`ve been hooked on casting/jigging spoons and bladebaits and am growing more confident in them all the time. I`m still working out the kinks, but experimentation is half the fun. I am looking forward to this late fall to do some shallow ripping for the big-uns. I`m planning a few trips to Huron for the really big walleye in Oct-Nov. Lots and lots of walking in cover alls and a rain suit in the cold over car sized boulders carrying 2 rods, a dip net, and a box full of rattle traps. Woo-Hoo!!! If you`re looking for a monster walleye for the wall, look no further than Huron Pier at night in the fall. A limit of 8-10 pound walleye is highly possible if the shad are in. Chrome/Blue 5/8oz. Rattle Traps are usually the ticket.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I like casting shad raps in the rivers at night for saugeye.


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

vertical jiggin vib-E's up at Indain lake in the channels, lol last year we broke throught half inch ice in our jon boat and then cleared a big circle over a deep hole and caught fish!!! i remember meltin ice off the tip of my rod! cant wait!!!


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

I must agree with all eyes. The RATTLE trap is a GO to lure. What a rush when an eye nails it at the foot of the rocks and you see their eyes glowing as they inhale a rattle trap as you end your retrieve. Those who've been there know.


----------



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

liquidsoap said:


> Havent done it yet, but looking foward to hitting the piers this year. Gotta stock up on husky jerks. Looking foward to seeing everyone's answers.


Where are the piers for night fishing 'eyes?


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Do any of you guys fish from a boat at night in the fall for walleyes??


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

I like to troll cranks (typically stickbaits) on short leads behind planer boards in shallow water between Vermilion and Huron. Nothing better than seeing the light on your board sink 'cause a 12 # 'eye just smashed your crankbait.

Tim


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

i agree.,... I love Nite fishing in Cleveland... the Sky line is gourgous.... peacfull untill a hog sinks your board..... although i mess long liningtoo , the feel of a 9+ pounder in ones hands while slow trolling...WOW!!!! man i cant wait!

Husky jerks here are the best ... Blue and sliver with a orange belly has always been a producer.... among others firetiger and My favorite, Strarburst.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I troll spoons and cranks during the day on Erie. At dusk I switch to cranks and start slowly working my way in toward shallow water.


----------

